# Dunhill Gentleman's Pipe Companion Pouch



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

One of the most important accessories for when I travel is a Pipe Pouch to hold my pipes, tobacco, and accessories. It is a little more stylish than carrying these items around in a brown paper bag (a la my college years), and people don't confuse the contents with a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. There are a number of manufacturers of fantastic Pipe Pouches. After careful selection, I chose the Dunhill Gentleman's Pipe Companion Pouch.

The pouch is fairly roomy for two pipes, some tobacco, cleaners, and a pipe tool. There are extra pockets in there for a lighter and (perhaps?) a reamer. There is room to throw in an extra tobacco rollup pouch. The leather is wonderful. The zipper is YKK, but plastic, not metal. All in all, it is a nice little pouch with excellent German craftsmanship.

A special feature of the Gentleman's Pipe Companion Pouch (here on referred to as the GPCP) is the tobacco pouch that comes inside. It attaches by two magnets to the inside of the pouch, and so detachment (presumably to be able to pass your tobacco around to the circle of friends that you are smoking with) and reattachment is quick and simple. A very nice design. The inside of this tobacco pouch is lined with a rubber like material, presumeably to keep the moisture from the tobacco from excaping, leaving the contents of the pouch dry and uninviting). Other than this detail, you would think that the pouch was a fancy coin purse. The zipper (yes zipper!) at the top is a standard plastic zipper, and the ends do not overlap the end of the pouch. The result is that it takes no more than 48 hours for the contents of this fancy tobacco pouch to be completely dry.

I would expect that there are people at Dunhill that still smoke a pipe here and there. There has to be someone there who has made the mistake before of putting tobacco in a pouch with a zipper closure, and thus learned that further precaution must be taken. I have never tested a tobacco pouch with a zipper closure that works (e.g. protects its contents) as advertised. I know that there are a few ideas out there. I have seen zipper pouches that have a kind "P-Lip) tube sewn under the zipper, so that when the two sides of the opening are drawn together as the pouch is zipped, the P-Lips compress, and presumably prevent moisture from escaping. I would also think that someone out there has adapted those moisture sealing zippers used in higher end mountaineering gear to work with a tobacco pouch, but I can't seem to find any. I really do not understand how the folks at Dunhill could put out such an expensive underperforming item.

Has anyone out there had luck with a zippered tobacco pouch? Rollup pouches seem to make much more sense. Other than the slickly designed, but poorly performing tobacco pouch, I really like my GPCP.

-RupturedDuck


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Good write-up. A German made English pipe accessory with an American zipper is an interesting combo, probably with Italian lambskin -- and expensive is right! Very neat idea with the detachable pouch. (I'm with you, zippered tobacco pouches are inferior.) The pocket for a lighter probably fits one of their nice pricey jobs perfectly! :tu 

Thanks, Gabriel!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> The pocket for a lighter probably fits one of their nice pricey jobs perfectly! :tu


Actually, the lighter pocket does fit an Old Boy lighter quite well.

RD


----------

